# Question for the Mass. guys



## frostypuck (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm looking to get a newer truck than my '89. Probably in the '97-'98 range.
I was hoping to transfer over my older style Fisher hyd. plow, because it works great, but someone told me that the State says that the MM style must be used on vehicle model years of a certain cut-off date, maybe around '97.
Has anyone else heard of this, or can someone point me to the info online?
Thanks guys,
Chris in Boston


----------



## frostypuck (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for moving this post, but I think it's less a "Networking" question than the forum I had originally posted it in.
Chris


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is the new law which was put into effect July 1st 2004. The way I read it is as long as you remove the hitching mechanism from the front of your truck between May 15th and October 15th you should be fine.

http://www.mass.gov/rmv/rmvnews/2005/SnowplowAnnouncement.pdf


----------

